# Accucraft GP60 & K-4



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with tthe Accucraft GP-60, or GP-60M?   How well does it track, How well does it pull, How easy to convert to RC/battery?
Thanks, 
JimC.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Jim, 
no one knows..because it doesnt exist yet!  

its "in production"..not released yet. 

Scot


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Jim,
 there saying they should be here by this summer, i have ordred 4 myself, i hope there better than the k-4 quality wise...
Nick..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Nick,
Interesting, your comment about the K4.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif  Are you able to compare the K4 with the Aristo Pacific?   I have also been looking with interest at the K4.
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

I'd say for the price they should be good.  Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Nick, what problems did you encounter with the K4? I have one being torn apart to add DCC. Not much running time on it yet.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Greg, 
the 1st one i received after 15 minutes of running the side rod came loose from the driver and  jammed up into the boiler and put a hole clear thru it, my girlfreind thought it was funny but i didn't so back it went 3 weeks later a new one arrived with a front  marker light not working i wasn't to happy cause to replace it you have to remove the boiler so for the time being its out, second thing was after running for a hour the power  pickup that is under the loco wheel loosened up and shorted out on the driver when going into a corner the spark show was great but not so good for the loco, mine has no internal fuse so when it shorted it fried the sound board so bad it had to go back to be repaired, when i got it back,and fixed the short it worked, but that stupid drum for the cuff was bad now cliff sent me a new one and it still didn't cuff right so i'm reprograming the board and adding some thermal fuses ray is sending me and then i will add a 55474 receiver so i can make the horn and the bell work.. all in all this is a nice piece for 700.00.  it was well engineered, but assembled poorly, the parts are right just not put together on some models to well, unlike aristo's steam that is engineered poorly and from what a lot of people said thats why they fail plus aristo still hasn't learned to fix there problems before putting out more new products with the same flaws,  maybe they should fire there enineers and there customer service manager and hire the guys that spend so much of there own time trying to come up with repairs so they can run there engines reliably and then aristo takes there customer ideals to repair there own product that should have been right in the 1st place....but hay, thats a subject for another time..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick

And JIM there is no comparison between aristo and AML you pay alittle more but in the end aml fit and finish far exceeds aristo's  and it only pulls one amp!!!! ive had so far 25 cars hooked to to it and it just keeps pulling, i would be afraid to do that with aristo's steamer......but thats my opion
hands down the nicest bestest greatest steamer i have is my 2 usa hudsons there from the third run of these perfect in every aspect.........


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Nick,
Thanks for the good info.  Can you tell us what the minimum radius/diameter curve or switch the K4 can handle?
Thanks,
Jim C.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Posted By pimanjc on 01/23/2008 7:33 PM
Nick,
Thanks for the good info.  Can you tell us what the minimum radius/diameter curve or switch the K4 can handle?
Thanks,
Jim C.


Jim,
I have ran mine on 4ft dia, yes i said 4ft..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif just to see if it would go around the xmas tree and it did with a car in tow... mine will be run on no lees than 10ft  maybe even 20ft dia i am working on the layout plans as we speak.. the center driver has no flange, so i beleave this is why it will go arond that tight of a curve BUT.... i wouldn't reccomend it on a regular basis.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Guys let's move the K conversation to the K threads and not muck up the GP60 thread.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Shad - Nick's talking about the Accucraft Pennsylvania Railroad K-4 Pacific, not the Bachmann 2-8-2 K-27.  

I think it is OK for Nick to voice his opinion and relay his experiences with the Accucraft model on this thread since there is no GP-60 yet.  Based on Nick's experiences of bad wiring and poor assembly and QC (Nick - sounds like Accucraft should fire their engineers, too),   it would lead me to believe that the GP-60 may suffer similar problems unless Accucraft steps up their QC.   

Nick- what problems are you having with you aristo steamers?  My mikado is the real workhorse of my line, hauling as many as 20 cars and being the primary snow fighting motive power.  I am more gentle with my LGB mikado, which while larger, is more likely to have a drive train failure (we're on gearbox #2).  

I'd think the real difference between the Aristo 4-6-2 and the Accucraft 4-6-2 is the detail.  Where the Aristo is almost as old as the LGB mogul, in terms of mold age,  the Accucraft came out what? 2 years ago? Totally different targeted markets.  Before the Accucraft, if you wanted a K4, you had two choices, the Aster live steam or Aster electric.  The Accucraft is a scale model of a K-4 paciifc.  The Aristo pacific, on the other hand, is a pretty close approximation of the B&O P-7, but as B&O fans will point out, only really close to one of the series.  It would have been better if Aristo had chosen a standard USRA design way back when, but that's in the past, and they have decided not to redo those molds. 

From the sound of it, if you want a passenger steam engine as a runner, but don't have an extra $2000,  go for the aristo pacific and a sound board.  If you want a K4, what are you waiting for?

Back to the GP-60.....for me, I could really care less.  How different is it really from a GP-38 or GP-40?  I think there's a whole bunch of folks that really want older, six axle diesels, like a SD-7 or a SD-9 or maybe even a F-M Trainmaster.  So why continue to produce models that look so similar?  I'd be excited if it was a DL-109....  However, I do hope it does not have the electrical issues and other issues that seem to plauge some of the accraft offerings...

Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60*

Mark,
You have email.

The reason for my excitement on the GP60 is for the GP60M Warbonnet - WIDE BODY version they will offer.

Mark, you correctly mentioned that this thread is discussing the ACCUCRAFT K4, not the Bachmann k27.  As the original author of this thread, I am as much at fault on the diversion to the K4 as much as anyone.  I tried to go back and edit my original post SUBJECT to include the K4, but was unable.  I appreciate all the great discussion about both engines.

Jim Carter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

Nick, thanks for the feedback. Mine has only a few minutes running, as I am taking the boiler off to set it up for DCC. Sounds like checking everything over for tightness would be my best bet. It's a beauty, and will finally have a Pacific that can pull a prototype string of passenger cars. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading the above horror story I guess I was lucky with my two.  One had a defective chuff drum, which is a poor design from the start, and the other had shorting problems with the pilot truck.  Other than that they are my favorate locomotives, right up there with my Hudson (USA).  I must add that Cliff @ Accucraft will ALWAYS return calls, and is more than helpful with advice and replacement parts when necessary.    Nick Jr


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

Has anyone purchased a GP60 yet? I haven't been able to find any news on them....are they good?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

Seeeeeeeeve: no dates other than what you find on the web site.... they have not shipped yet, so there is no news... you DO have the web site? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

Oh, I thought they were for sale here: http://rldhobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=733 

I can buy it but that doesn't mean it is in stock I suppose


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pre order and you might get one. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I pre-ordered GP60Ms, #s 100,101 from RRS.
JimC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 11/06/2008 8:24 PM
I pre-ordered GP60Ms, #s 100,101 from RRS.
JimC.






Me too!!!! along with 2 csx as well cant wait....








Nick


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark Oles wrote quote (I think it is OK for Nick to voice his opinion and relay his experiences with the Accucraft model on this thread since there is no GP-60 yet. Based on Nick's experiences of bad wiring and poor assembly and QC (Nick - sounds like Accucraft should fire their engineers, too), it would lead me to believe that the GP-60 may suffer similar problems unless Accucraft steps up their QC.)

Mark, The K4's were designed/buil/imported by Khando Locomotive Werks not Accucraft..somehow Accucraft ended up with the Khando line...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Right you are. I forgot that when they first came out they were marketed by Khando. Either way, Accucraft was showing them at the ECLSTS for a few years. 

I wonder if Khando is also building the GP-60. Any idea on that?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the status of the GP60? Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I heard, the GP60m should be out in early May.
JimC.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, I doubt if Khando is making anything..the website has disappeared over a year ago and Aubin's just about gave away the K4's..maybe Khando should of been called Kan'tDo...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Looks like this project has been delayed much like Aristos. Best for the company not to give a arrival date as they can not live up to it. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

I know this is an old thread, but it looks like now this summer (2009) for the GP60 from AML. I ordered one too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

That's good news, at least someone is intending to have a new toy for us this year! 

Will be very interested to see how AML does diesels. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The word I got from a rep at Dolton show looks like Dec or Jan. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's probably about when we may see the USA B6??


USA Trains B6 Steam Locomotive


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft GP60 & K-4*

Hmm... they announced it several years ago, is there new news on deliveries on this? The docksider came out of nowhere and beat it to market. List prices look pretty close on the AML vs the B6. 

Regards, Greg


----------

